# 81st Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, 9/17,
at the Tilted Kilt. Show up as early as you can. We'll order
dinner around 6:30ish


----------

